# Taxidemist theft



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

Ok here is my issue. I gave my Taxidermist my bear rug and $200 in September 2011. I contacted him in the spring of this year and was told he was going to call the tannery to get the status of my hide. I have not been able to contact him sense, I have tried calling him all summer and fall, left many messages with no reponse. Recently I left a note on a large piece of carboard for him or anyone that lives there to please call, still nothing. I am thinking my next move would be to wait at his house for someone to get home and possibly get some answers ,but who has time for that. 
Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know how you feel my ten point has been at the taxidermist since November 2010 !!! Every time i get a hold of him i get the same answer, should be ready soon!!! I am thinking of going out there it is by the jackson prison so its only like a hour from my house. Everyone thinks i am crazy to have waited this long but what can you do??? Everybody has said a year tops or something is up.. Good luck


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I would try contacting the local dnr post closest to where your taxidermist's are and see what they think you should do or maybe the Michigan State Police. I think it would be considered theft. When I go to the taxidermist I get a signed contract with a estimated return date. If your more than six months past that date I would be relentless, especially if they won't answer or return your calls. Something is obviously not right about both of your situations.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> I think I would try contacting the local dnr post closest to where your taxidermist's are and see what they think you should do or maybe the Michigan State Police.


*X2!! *


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Went through the same thing a couple years ago with a 10 point. I was able to get the rack back, but the cape was ruined.

Would definately contact the DNR, you still may be able to recover your hide.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't wait too long! I and many others were strung along for years with our 50% deposits and trophies to a combined loss of over $60,000 from a scumbag in the Marlette area by the name of Lovelace. His embezzlement (yes embezzlement!) case amounted to nothing more than a slap of the wrist and none of us received any money or our trophies back. 

On more than one occasion I was told by one of the dozen or so complainants which were informed by unsympathetic prosecution team members as I was that we were partially at fault for waiting so long before doing something about it. It seems if you give someone a break because they are having financial or business problems you are enabling a criminal in their eyes. Many of us were victimized twice in this scenario. Don't expect any sympathy from the law if there were red flags and you failed to ack on them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

Answers that I was kind of expecting and was thiking myself.And I believe I do need to
act now before it is to late. Tommorow I will go to DNR hear what they say,then i will pay him a visit if I can catch up with him as stated in another post...pack a lunch.
Thanks for the replies. I will keep you informed.


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

Update- talked to DNR on Wednesday 19th and also called someone in the phonebook with the same last name.The DNR sugessted door knocking and sending cert.letter. The person I contacted did know him and stated the person in question no longer had a phone and that she would give him the message I was trying to contact him.Sent certified letter on Thursday, I expect no response.


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry about your loss- for reliable rug work-theres only one to do the job-- rugsbynancy.com quick turn time 3-4 mos and honest !


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was wondering what ever happened for you? I am still waiting and have not heard anything from this guy.Had heard such great things about him and all his awards and still waiting pretty angry to say the least


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

who is it? maybe we can help?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

When I tried to involve the State Police with a taxidermist issue they were good enough to at least make contact with the guy and have him contact me so that I could pick up my steelhead. Unfortunately the quality was not there and I never did hang it up.


----------



## 2muchhp (May 7, 2011)

I filed a claim and delivery case with the court, we will see what happens.I will certainly be pursuing this until I get results,I refuse to be ripped off.


----------

